# Benq W1070 3D color uniformity problem



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello fellas,

I've noticed a weirdness with my Benq W1070. When watching 3D, the colors are changing as i rotate my head. If i rotate my head left the colors seem more vibrant and vice versa. I tried with two different glasses. What can be the reason? Should i request a repairment?

Thanks...


----------

